
Ask HN: Travel Tips - kreeWall
Traveling for the summer? Post a place you&#x27;re going to, and everyone else can reply with places to go, eat or things to do.
======
kreeWall
Driving through Connecticut, Vermont, New Hampshire and ending in New York for
a week in the summer. Suggestions of things that we shouldn't miss in that
area?

------
kreeWall
Driving through Kansas City - what are your favorite places to eat?

------
kreeWall
St. Louis, Missouri for a weekend with some friends.

